# Another Big Ole Motor on Ebay!!



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Could you not get EBay UK to list some nice 11" motors for me please?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

these 11 inch and 13 inch motors are NICE! For the price! They seem to be a no brainer to me!!


----------



## bipole (Sep 8, 2009)

Is that sucker series wound?


----------

